# anybody have a few #5's I can borrow?



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

pretty rare AFX Matador Stock car without the stickers. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aur...732804449&po=&ps=63&clkid=8726840562496873987

shipping from singapore is only $6.00? (who knew?) 

Bob


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

pickeringtondad said:


> pretty rare AFX Matador Stock car without the stickers.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aur...732804449&po=&ps=63&clkid=8726840562496873987
> 
> ...


got an early afx (no Traction Mags) Capri.. in original box i can "Part With" ..for $500... :dude:

1 owner, had since i was a kid... new tires/ pickup shoes (due 2 age NOT use)

& IN cont. USA !!!!

(NOT SERRIOUS 4 Parting With... BUT the $500 is "TEMPTING" :thumbsup:"

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

is that the " FORD " matador?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

cwbam said:


> is that the " FORD " matador?


no, i don't think so (???)
but YIKES!! on that epay $$$ !!!! :freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

cwbam said:


> is that the " FORD " matador?


That is the "Ford" Matador paint scheme. It was the overseas release from AFX and Faller/AMS. The windshield sticker said Ford. I guess they thought no one outside of the USA would ID the Matador body.

-Paul


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

There was a race sponsored by Ford.There was a requirement that all the cars displayed Ford somewhere on the car.This was a 1:1 race


----------

